# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #35



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton decided we needed to do a bonus Podcast this week so we threw a little something together. We discuss the looming 2nd American Civil War and food foreigners hate. Enjoy!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-04T22_58_12-07_00


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is indeed a shame that if this goes hot those who are responsible for this country's decent into civil war will most likely go unpunished. As I said, there are players seen and unseen. Good show guys.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I demand an apology for hatin' on corndogs and root beer.

Obviously you have never enjoyed a State Fair of Texas corndog while dripping mustard down the front of your shirt.
And please .... you don't lust for root beer floats?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I demand an apology for hatin' on corndogs and root beer.
> 
> Obviously you have never enjoyed a State Fair of Texas corndog while dripping mustard down the front of your shirt.
> And please .... you don't lust for root beer floats?


That would be, of course, spicy hot mustard. I also have root beer in my garage fridge, right along with the regular beer. :laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> That would be, of course, spicy hot mustard. I also have root beer in my garage fridge, right along with the regular beer. :laugh:


Yea me too, some folks wouldn't make a pimple on a Texan's ass, huh?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I demand an apology for hatin' on corndogs and root beer.
> 
> Obviously you have never enjoyed a State Fair of Texas corndog while dripping mustard down the front of your shirt.
> And please .... you don't lust for root beer floats?


I want it on record I was in support of corn dogs and root beer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ewww this is what you're defending? haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Rootbeer is ok with Vodka


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Rootbeer is ok with Vodka


Everything is OK with vodka!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Rootbeer is ok with Vodka


Are you nuts? Keep that overly sweet stuff away from vodka. Unless it is crappy vodka. If it is crappy vodka, it doesn't matter.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Everything is OK with vodka!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not corndogs


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Are you nuts? Keep that overly sweet stuff away from vodka. Unless it is crappy vodka. If it is crappy vodka, it doesn't matter.


If I ever loose a bet (I don't bet but just in case) and I'm forced to drink rootbeer, there better be vodka in it :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Not corndogs


Have you ever had a corn dog?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Have you ever had a corn dog?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've seen someone in front of me eat it... that was enough LOL

As a foreigner, another big eww for me is American white bread... it's flavourless, soft and gets stuck on the roof of my mouth, it's really disgusting.
To be fair, I doubt Americans would like traditional Russian "kholodes" (meat jelly), I don't touch it either lol


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I've seen someone in front of me eat it... that was enough LOL
> 
> As a foreigner, another big eww for me is American white bread... it's flavourless, soft and gets stuck on the roof of my mouth, it's really disgusting.
> To be fair, I doubt Americans would like traditional Russian "kholodes" (meat jelly), I don't touch it either lol


Well I'll have you know corn dogs are delicious and you don't know what you're missing. As for white bread, you're correct. It is nasty.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Well I'll have you know corn dogs are delicious and you don't know what you're missing.


I'll take your word for it 
It's a mass produced hot dog or a sausage that's filled with animal odds and ends and food colouring, I just can't hehe


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas, you did a great job, as usual! My brain got into a ramble and mashed two or three topics into the ramble and did none of them any justice.

There has been a war against God and the constitution for decades. Our God-given rights have been incrementally taken, an they have been replaced with "privileges." A clear and obvious one is the right to travel. Think about it. Can you imagine the government telling the people of the 1880's they had to pass a riding test, obtain a riding license and attach a license plate to the rear of their horses? Can you imagine a horse tolerating a license plate being screwed to its ass?

People might not understand the constitution, and they might not have a firm grasp of the laws of nature and nature's God, but there are things we inherently understand. Those people with hearts and minds that have not been totally deceived by Satan and the governments he controls are growing rebellious against the system. Yes, we are in the midst of a civil war, if that is what you want to call it. 

Many of the governmental enemies of the constitution are obvious, but many aren't so obvious. Some are elected, some are appointed some are employees, but the most dangerous of them are unimaginably wealthy people who are striving for domination. All of them realize they are losing control because We, the People, are awakening. Because of this, we are entering dangerous, unstable and unpredictable times. 

Prepare.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I'll take your word for it
> It's a mass produced hot dog or a sausage that's filled with animal odds and ends and food colouring, I just can't hehe


They gave us those things when I was in elementary school. I would trade mine for tapioca pudding.

I haven't eaten one in decades. If i were to be forced to eat one, I'd need copious amounts of mustard.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sas, you did a great job, as usual! My brain got into a ramble and mashed two or three topics into the ramble and did none of them any justice.
> 
> There has been a war against God and the constitution for decades. Our God-given rights have been incrementally taken, an they have been replaced with "privileges." A clear and obvious one is the right to travel. Think about it. Can you imagine the government telling the people of the 1880's they had to pass a riding test, obtain a riding license and attach a license plate to the rear of their horses? Can you imagine a horse tolerating a license plate being screwed to its ass?
> 
> ...


That is 100% true. But what is your reaction? YOU START A DAMN WAR ON CORNDOGS!!!! That is un-American!

BTW: They are not called "Corndogs"! Ask any Minnesotan. They are called "Pronto-Pups" and they are the greatest food ever invented (next to BBQ, White Castles and Lefse)!

What is wrong with you people?!?! :vs_mad:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> That is 100% true. But what is your reaction? YOU START A DAMN WAR ON CORNDOGS!!!! That is un-American!
> 
> BTW: They are not called "Corndogs"! Ask any Minnesotan. They are called "Pronto-Pups" and they are the greatest food ever invented (next to BBQ, White Castles and Lefse)!
> 
> What is wrong with you people?!?! :vs_mad:


The first strike has to happen, somewhere. Corndogs was the logical target.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The first strike has to happen, somewhere. Corndogs was the logical target.


I can see the headline now...

"Local Knucklehead Podcast Duo Broken Up Over Fried Carnival Treat".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> That is 100% true. But what is your reaction? YOU START A DAMN WAR ON CORNDOGS!!!! That is un-American!
> 
> BTW: They are not called "Corndogs"! Ask any Minnesotan. They are called "Pronto-Pups" and they are the greatest food ever invented (next to BBQ, White Castles and Lefse)!
> 
> What is wrong with you people?!?! :vs_mad:


This is Texas bubba. Here they are Corndogs. End of discussion.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fellas, how about kicking this show in high gear. Let's make it interesting, drop the podcast and get a YouTube show going. It's kinda like a book, they are better with pictures Cause it makes it more interesting. What say you fellas, up for the challenge. I'm sure lots of members in this forum would like to see a Denton and sasquatch show on YouTube....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Fellas, how about kicking this show in high gear. Let's make it interesting, drop the podcast and get a YouTube show going. It's kinda like a book, they are better with pictures Cause it makes it more interesting. What say you fellas, up for the challenge. I'm sure lots of members in this forum would like to see a Denton and sasquatch show on YouTube....


That would require putting on clothes and combing hair.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> That would require putting on clothes and combing hair.


Yeah, you're right. That is a lot of hair (sasquatch)...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This show was a bit of a train wreck, and the way it happened was a bit funny. 

I had been reading about the Trump surveillance stuff, who allegedly knew what and when, Susan Rice, the CIA's ability to alter its electronic fingerprints to make it look like they are the Russians, and how the leftstream media is shoulder to shoulder in defense of Rice, and wanted to do the show on that. I rushed home from work, fired up the computer and got on Skype with Sas. While talking, we made the decision to drop all that and run with the civil war article. I figured that the show would run well over an hour and a half were we to do all of it. Besides, Mark Levin was covering it on his show on XM while I was eating lunch.

So, we scrapped the original idea and notes just two minutes from hitting the record button. The last two shows went pretty good without me rambling and talking in circles. This one, though....

Poor Sas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back to the show....... I think y'all are wrong on one thing. I believe this country will be broken into 3 or more smaller countries.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

inceptor said:


> This is Texas bubba. Here they are Corndogs. End of discussion.


Oh yeah, and grits are a southern staple. We keep a supply at home. Don't be messin with my grits.

AND hamburgers are as American as apple pie.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And I think this was a really good show. But then again, I've been called a sick puppy before. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Back to the show....... I think y'all are wrong on one thing. I believe this country will be broken into 3 or more smaller countries.


Ho would that occur?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ho would that occur?


There are several ways. First would be coup. The concept has been talked about before but the shadow govt could decide to take over, high level officials think they could do a better job better than the current admin

Another way would be all out civil war. The left has several strongholds like CA, NY, IL, NJ and others. They could declare themselves sovereign. CA is heading that direction now. A number of states have considered secession since 2012.

Residents In More Than 30 States File Secession Petitions | The Huffington Post

Some states have started creating their own currency as a back up.

States consider alternative currencies of gold and silver - Feb. 3, 2012

Add the fact that many people have lost faith in the feds. This is an article from the NY Times in 2011. Listen to the news and the sediment has grown stronger since then.

https://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/losing-faith-in-government/?_r=0

I can tell you that the talk of secession has grown in Texas. I have read where the concept has been discussed in the state legislature. Before representatives refused to even listen to anything concerning seceding.

I'm not saying it will happen, I'm saying the possibility is there.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> It is indeed a shame that if this goes hot those who are responsible for this country's decent into civil war will most likely go unpunished. As I said, there are players seen and unseen. Good show guys.


Those who are responsible will be hunted down and held responsible, as long as there is lawlessness.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Those who are responsible will be hunted down and held responsible, as long as there is lawlessness.


Those who will be responsible will be way out of reach, as they now are.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

In Japan, outside the base in Yokosuka, there is a place every Sailor knows.. Stick Dog man makes the best corn dogs. No idea what the meat is , but they are so good. Maybe the alcohol made them taste better, regardless.


----------

